# Cheap Sling Habitat



## synoviaus (Jul 1, 2011)

I wanted to ask you guys for an opinion. I just found a 1/2 gallon Betta fish Aquarium with base. I'm thinking this would be a great way to house a terrestrial T sling. The one I purchased was $4.95 @ Walmart and it had a black cover and base which to me looked better than the blue pictured on the link. The top fits snuggly and it even comes with a black divider panel so you could possibly house two slings here depending on the size. Do you think it would work ok? I could drill small holes if you think it needs more ventilation than at the top. Here's what it looks like only I found it cheaper at the local store. On the box it says Aqua Culture 1/2 Gallon Betta View with Base. It was located in the aquarium supply section.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-Betta-Aquarium-1-2-gal/14660260
Thanks, Amy


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 1, 2011)

You could get a plastic shoebox for 99 cents, and it'll house some spiders to adulthood.


----------



## synoviaus (Jul 2, 2011)

True, but this makes a better display.


----------



## skar (Jul 2, 2011)

Similar to a critter keeper. All depends on what you put into it.


----------



## herphuggs (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd rather use one of those for a sling than a betta... (Its actually not a good idea for bettas because most people won't change the water often enough to keep the water quality up..). 
Personally, for my slings I use little plastic craft boxes from hobby lobby or michaels for less than a buck each.  I got a 5 pack for like $3 I think.  This should work just as well though, and under 5 bucks isn't too bad


----------



## synoviaus (Jul 2, 2011)

I always hated to see goldfish in a bowl too! I really like my little aquarium. It seems like a sling could probably grow to a nice size in there.


----------

